# Thread for Indians and their tortoises & turtles



## TortoiseAwarness& Conserv (Nov 18, 2021)

Hi friends, Iam starting this thread for Indians, which means people who live in India and Indian locals who own tortoises and turtles.
Motiv of this threads is not focus on Indians, but to get a better understanding on how to nurture tortoises and turtles according to Indian climate and Indian habitat. Also this will help other Indian owners to identify the Indian belonging food for tortoises as most of the food diet advised in many forums and Internet belongs to out of India were many feel it is not available or hard to find. 
Simplest way of nurturing Indian bron tortoises and their habitual habitat.
Note: this is strictly not for separating from other countries, as we all know base of the animals is same around world. Still own land creature do well in own born places.
Thank you and welcome all, to all (outside of India too) !!!


----------



## etreal (Sep 1, 2022)

I consider it is a great idea for those forum members living in India.
I had the opportunity to visit your wonderful country some years ago and I loved it (specially the Taj Mahal and the food!!!).
Best regards!


----------

